# New Maxpedition products



## Splusmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Went into my usual dig on the Maxpedition web site, and found a bunch of new products have been given pages (but not yet links from the home page?):

* Two new "neck murses," the Traveler and the Traveler Deluxe. I like the idea of these, but I personally need one with a flip-up front id holder that is clear on both sides (I need to show back and front of my id each morning, and it's a pain to take it out of its holder). Otherwise I'd be tempted to replace the one I just picked up.

* Two new wallets, the Micro (a very bare-bones wallet) and the Urban (a slightly less slimmed down wallet).

* Two new attache bags that look like a cross between the MPB and the Proteus/B.O.B, the Last Resort (can hold a laptop with a 15" screen) and the Operator, which has an almost identical layout but can hold laptops with 17" screens.

* And lastly, the Neat Freak organizer, which reminds me a lot of the Pack Rat organizer.


----------



## 03lab (Dec 12, 2005)

Cool, thanks for the info! More stuff to add to my collection.


----------



## KDOG3 (Dec 12, 2005)

Yikes. I wouldn't be suprised if Spec-Ops sued them. That Traveler/Traveler Deluxe looks JUST like the Specs Ops T.H.E. Wallet and Wallet Jr. And as the OP stated that Neat Freak is VERY close to the Pack Rat. Good stuff though.

I do, however, love those LastResort and Operator bags.... 
*sigh* I can hear my wallet crying again...


----------



## KDOG3 (Dec 12, 2005)

And are they freaking kidding about the price of that Neat Freak??? $70? Why would you pay that much for that thing when the S.O. Pack Rat is $40... 

Might as well get a Jumbo Fatboy! (Which is on my Christmas Wish List)!


----------



## Splusmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I don't know if those are final prices/specs or not.... In another forum Tim at Maxpedition compared me to paparazzi , and said those pages were put up in preparation for announcing the products at the SHOT show in February. So I suppose things could shift in the next couple of months.


----------



## DeafeningSilence (Dec 13, 2005)

Good find. I already have a Packrat and a T.H.E wallet, so I remain unmoved by the Traveler and the Neatfreak. But, my money is ready to jump out of my wallet for the Operator bag. I'll definately be getting that one when it comes out.


----------



## SJACKAL (Dec 13, 2005)

I can't say how much I love this brand.

Remember the old thread where we at cpf were having a wishlist about Maxpedition products?

I really wished the MPB allows the attachment of a water bottle and radio set, and now, it REALLY IS!!!


----------



## KDOG3 (Dec 13, 2005)

Yeah that was my thread I believe. I remember Maxpedition saying they were watching that thread...weird.

I'll definetly have to look into that LastResort bag. The problem is, I already have the County Comm B.O.B. so I gotta find a reason to get rid of it, car-trunk-survival/emergency kit maybe?

I've been thinking of getting a compact laptop like a Dell 700M, so that would go PERFECT in the LastResort bag. Drool.............

I really like Maxpedition gear. I mean REALLY. But I don't think they should come out with those NeatFreaks, or Travelers - they are too close to being downright copies of the Spec Ops stuff. I think it would be dishonorable to produce them. Just my 2 cents...


----------



## SJACKAL (Dec 13, 2005)

What should I do with my current MPB if I were to get the new attache... :thinking:

Man... some ladies are crazy about handbags and the excuses they find... and some men are crazy about packs and the excuses we find.


----------



## jtice (Dec 13, 2005)

SJACKAL said:


> What should I do with my current MPB if I were to get the new attache... :thinking:
> 
> Man... some ladies are crazy about handbags and the excuses they find... and some men are crazy about packs and the excuses we find.


 
heh, yea I know, I like my MPB, but that new one looks sweet.
eh, I have grown to like backpacks alot more than shoulder bags though.
They are nice for gear though, like a shooting bag, etc.

~John


----------



## SJACKAL (Dec 13, 2005)

I really dig at the Operator tactical attache, but I can't tell from the pictures if the dual velcro loops for the C or D size Maglite is still there?

After using the MPB for all these months, (had it been a year yet?) The velcro from these loops are beginning to pull fabrics from the bag itself, making it hairy at those areas. Do you have the same problem John?

I rather they are not there, coz they don't really work for me. Coz there was a few occasion when my Mag3D (Mag85 actually) was looped there and I needed to use it quickly but found out that I can't just pull to get it out, but rather had to spend time loosing them. Nonethelessly, this is a very minor issue.


----------



## Deanster (Dec 13, 2005)

Some interesting stuff there - thanks for sharing. 

The Operator and Last Resort look GREAT - a 50/50 mix of the BOB and MPB concepts seems like an outstanding idea. 

The Neat Freak does seem awfully close to the Spec Ops product, which was IMHO already premium-priced, and yet doesn't address my major issue with the Pack Rat, which is that all the open topped pockets let all my little stuff fall out. Secure the pockets, and I'm there. Doing so would also help distinguish the Maxpedition concept - I'm also a bit uncomfortable with the similarities. 

Ditto on the wallets - I like my THE travel wallet quite well, but it's got a couple glaring weaknesses, which don't seem to have been addressed in Maxpedition's solution - I'm torn on the bungee-grip around the body - great to address the #1 problem with neck wallets, which is the swinging around, but not so low-profile or easy to get in and out of. 

I'm looking forward to having a look at some of this stuff, but I'm a bit perturbed that Maxpedition's trademark originality isn't shining through on some of these products. 

I'll also renew my call for metal, or at least more heavy-duty plastic clips on the bags with shoulder straps - given how much stuff you can load into an MPB or (presumably) a Last Resort bag, I worry about those plastic clips. Haven't actually heard of any breaking or giving way, but I still worry.


----------



## jtice (Dec 13, 2005)

SJACKAL said:


> After using the MPB for all these months, (had it been a year yet?) The velcro from these loops are beginning to pull fabrics from the bag itself, making it hairy at those areas. Do you have the same problem John?
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Bravo25 (Dec 13, 2005)

I wish the "operator" had the organizer sides like the MPB. I have been looking at the MPB, and it is a little smaller than what I like. I can't tell from the pictures, but does anyone know if the "operator" has the wide opening flap, and divider like the MPB, or is it a single zipper opening?

If I don't choose to go this route does anyone know of an MPB in a slightly larger size?


----------



## Splusmer (Dec 13, 2005)

Tim from Maxpedition might be able to answer your question; the only place I've seen him post is www.tacticalforums.com (he goes by tickblade there). The thread I started that he responded to about this stuff is here. I don't know if he'll answer questions--you'll notice he may be a bit peeved at my finding this stuff (I've e-mailed him before about how to hide the directory listings on a web site!), as apparently my posts were before they announced the products.


----------



## jtice (Dec 13, 2005)

Donno if this helps, 
but heres my pics of the MPB.

http://www.jtice.com/gallery/view_album.php?set_albumName=Maxpedition-MPB


----------



## SJACKAL (Dec 13, 2005)

Deanster said:


> I'll also renew my call for metal, or at least more heavy-duty plastic clips on the bags with shoulder straps - given how much stuff you can load into an MPB or (presumably) a Last Resort bag, I worry about those plastic clips. Haven't actually heard of any breaking or giving way, but I still worry.



I used to worry for the plastic links too, and had posted my worries in KDOG's old thread too, that one that Maxpedition was watching. But after about a year of using it almost daily, it held up very well. And my bag wasn't used lightly, on my way to work and home, it lugs a daily weight of about 10 to 12 kgs, at the work place it gets filled up with documents and my guesstimate is about 15 to 20 kgs of weight especially during nights when the Mag85 joins in. So much so that I can't squeeze anymore documents into it. I mentioned it in KDOG's old thread too and now, enter the bigger Operator attache! I am under the impression that some plastics are tougher than some metal plus they don't corrode.


----------



## 03lab (Dec 14, 2005)

Splusmer said:


> The thread I started that he responded to about this stuff is here. I don't know if he'll answer questions--you'll notice he may be a bit peeved at my finding this stuff (I've e-mailed him before about how to hide the directory listings on a web site!), as apparently my posts were before they announced the products.


LOL, I got pretty much the same reaction from Doug Ritter when I found out about his PSP a bit early.


----------



## Joe Talmadge (Dec 14, 2005)

SJACKAL said:


> I used to worry for the plastic links too, and had posted my worries in KDOG's old thread too, that one that Maxpedition was watching. But after about a year of using it almost daily, it held up very well.



My experience with the plastic links has been abysmal, so different than your description above that I'll finally give Max a call. The plastic links on my Max laptop case constantly pull off. 

Joe


----------



## RoninPimp (Dec 14, 2005)

The only problem I see with that Maxpedition stuff is the same problem I see with most of the Maxpedition stuff. It screams "I'm a cop or soldier" or "I'm a tactical ninja wannabe" everywhere you carry it...


----------



## Joe Talmadge (Dec 14, 2005)

For me, I worry less about the _look_ than I do the _sound_. Velcro everywhere. Getting into any little pack is liike: _unbuckle unbuckle unzip *RRRIIIIIIIIIIIPPPPPP*_


----------



## SJACKAL (Dec 16, 2005)

Joe Talmadge said:


> My experience with the plastic links has been abysmal, so different than your description above that I'll finally give Max a call. The plastic links on my Max laptop case constantly pull off.
> 
> Joe



:thinking: a bad piece perhaps? My MPB has no problem.


----------



## SJACKAL (Oct 1, 2009)

SJACKAL said:


> I used to worry for the plastic links too, and had posted my worries in KDOG's old thread too, that one that Maxpedition was watching. But after about a year of using it almost daily, it held up very well. And my bag wasn't used lightly, on my way to work and home, it lugs a daily weight of about 10 to 12 kgs, at the work place it gets filled up with documents and my guesstimate is about 15 to 20 kgs of weight especially during nights when the Mag85 joins in. So much so that I can't squeeze anymore documents into it. I mentioned it in KDOG's old thread too and now, enter the bigger Operator attache! I am under the impression that some plastics are tougher than some metal plus they don't corrode.



After 5 years of regular usage, the plastic YKK strap hook/swivel/connector thing broke out on the field. The thing snapped when I was trying to pick up the bag. On further check, the other side of the strap is showing signs of breaking too. Had send an email to [email protected] , hope they won't miss the email. Hope they will send me a replacement part for that plastic hook.


----------



## SJACKAL (Jul 5, 2010)

Update

Some months ago I received the replacements hooks they sent. The bag was out of action for several months because the new replacement hooks are different from the early version of the bag which I had. If it was the same I guess it would be a snap-on kinda thing, easy for me to replace myself.

But the new hooks needs sewing to be done. So it was a long period before I gotten free enough to bring it to a local bag/harness craftsman to fix on the new hooks.

Anyway the bag is back fighting fit, though I wished they could had send me a new strap and I would had avoided all those hassle.


----------

